# Folding GPU



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2010)

So I'm looking to spend right around ~70-75 for a new GPU for Folding@home.  It has to be from Newegg because part of that money is in Newegg giftcards.  I figure that I could probably get either a 9800GT or a GT240.  I know what a 9800GT should do, I figure that it would do ~4.5-5.5k (depending on WUs and OCs).  Now, the GT240 I would figure would do less because it's 96sp vs 112, but it also has what I see as some benefits.  The size, heat output, and power consumption are the main ones.  The GTX260 is hot, loud, and sucks down a fair bit of power, and my experience with the 8800GT is that it was also hot and loud.  Now, I would be willing to put up with extra noise and heat if the 9800GT would be significantly better, but if it's just a ~500 PPD difference or so I think I'll save a few bucks and get the GT240.

Opinions?  Does anyone here have and fold on a GT240?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2010)

GT240 in a nutshell. (F@H)  Same PPD as the 8800/9800GT (with OC), 1/2 the electricity.  Good F@H review.

There's also a 9600GSO for $40 (or less) shipped here.  I have 2 of them, good for ~4000 PPD with moderate OC. (601/1712).  The drives have been a pain (for me anyway) because Asus wants to do it Asus's way.  Must use their driver, which is several versions old, their gamer OSD, and Smartdoctor to get it to overclock, and then it only remembers the setting for the first card.  No fan control, but the card(s) run cool.

I don't know if you saw this article on the GF104 card expected out next month, but it looks like GTX285 power with GTS250 power usage.  So, if you can wait, the GF104 variants may be much like the GT240 in PPD/watt.

Also, expect GTS250's to get a big cut in price soon, so your $75 may get you 128 shaders.

GT240's have had regular rebates, so expect ~$50 after MIR.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!
I really doubt that GF104 is going to be even remotely in my price range, after the i7 it's going to be hard to spend that much on a GPU so soon.  How soon would GTS250s get a price cut?  If it's reasonably soon, I'll gladly wait   Otherwise it sounds like a GT240


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know for sure when/if the GTS250's price will be cut, but doesn't it make sense that it will go down when the GF104 cards come out?  ~July 20


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't know for sure when/if the GTS250's price will be cut, but doesn't it make sense that it will go down when the GF104 cards come out?  ~July 20



That makes sense to me 

Hertz has offered me a great deal on a MSI GTS250 Twin Frozr (THANKS!!!!! ), so I'll almost certainly be getting that.
Hoping for some good OCs/temps with the Twin Frozr cooler


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That makes sense to me
> 
> Hertz has offered me a great deal on a MSI GTS250 Twin Frozr (THANKS!!!!! ), so I'll almost certainly be getting that.
> Hoping for some good OCs/temps with the Twin Frozr cooler



I think that looks like it was made for F@H!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I think that looks like it was made for F@H!



It looks great 
My GTX260 is an OEM POS one, it runs hot and OCs very poorly.  Now, I figure it will still get better PPD than the GTS250 (I get between 7.2k and 8.2k), but I don't expect that sort of PPD form a GTS250.

What sort of PPD should I get from it? (OCed OFC )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It looks great
> My GTX260 is an OEM POS one, it runs hot and OCs very poorly.  Now, I figure it will still get better PPD than the GTS250 (I get between 7.2k and 8.2k), but I don't expect that sort of PPD form a GTS250.
> 
> What sort of PPD should I get from it? (OCed OFC )


GTS250 performs on par with a 9800GTX+/8800GTS 512. You can expect between 5800 to 6500ppd depending on the work unit and the overclock.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTS250 performs on par with a 9800GTX+/8800GTS 512. You can expect between 5800 to 6500ppd depending on the work unit and the overclock.



Sweet!
It's going to be living in my friend's computer (since I can fold or crunch any more), but he only ever turns his computer off when he's out of town for periods long than a weekend, so I should get great points from it


----------

